# HMCS Charlottetown



## Dustinb1313 (24 Oct 2015)

I am in the navy res and have a chance to sail with the HMCS Charlottetown for a year. Just curious on how much time at sea and when you do go to port how many days do you normally get off. I know it depends on duty watch etc. I am a bosn by the way. Also I don't know if this is aloud to be discussed but anyone know where it's headed. General area? Just trying to decide if I should give up my job to sail for a year.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Oct 2015)

You will be joining a ship that's post HCM (Halifax Class Modernization).

I cannot speak to the specifics of CHA's schedule (when/where/etc), that's something that shouldn't be discussed on here anyhow, but having been aboard MON during her post HCM cycle, I can speak to the pace, and the flexibility that will be asked of you.

The ships' schedule will change, not quite at random, but on a regular basis, because tests and trials done on the new systems may pass or fail, and the program is designed to test all of them.  So if a trial fails, then your planned week of sailing may become a Monday at sea, then Tuesday alongside for repairs, fixed Wednesday morning and sail again Wednesday afternoon, and because you still have 5 days of sailing to do, you end up staying out over the weekend until things are complete.

It won't all be that way, but you should expect to be busy on my old ship!

NS


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Oct 2015)

Dustinb1313 said:
			
		

> I am in the navy res and have a chance to sail with the HMCS Charlottetown for a year. Just curious on how much time at sea and when you do go to port how many days do you normally get off. I know it depends on duty watch etc. I am a bosn by the way. Also I don't know if this is aloud to be discussed but anyone know where it's headed. General area? Just trying to decide if I should give up my job to sail for a year.
> Thanks for any info.




I can guarantee you that more than one successful career started just that way ... a chance for a young NAVRES sailor to sail, for a year, on a warship. It can be a life changing (not to mention career changing) experience. Giving up your job is a big decision, but, in general terms, since (being an AB) I guess you're still young, it's a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. When you're 35, or 55 or 75 you may still be kicking yourself for not giving it a go.


----------



## runormal (24 Oct 2015)

I agree with E.R. Campbell. It seems like a good way to try it full time, if you love it put in a CT and do it full time.

On the flip side, you talk about your job. What is your job? How much do you get paid? How difficult was it to get your job? How long have you had your job? Is your employer willing to hold your job? Are you satisfied at your job? Are there opportunities for development at your job? How is your organization doing? Do you have any commitments at home (apartment, girlfriend, animals?)

It seems to me like a low risk trial for you as long as you think you'd be able to find a similar job when you return. (Should you return )


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Oct 2015)

God, yes.  Grab it with both hands.  That's how I ended putting in a remuster to the navy.  It all started with a chance to go to sea for a trip.  My remuster was in later that year.  It changed my career and life.


----------



## Navy_Pete (24 Oct 2015)

Busy schedule, top notch and tight knit crew.  Most trials are done, some good trips in the next year.  For specifics, if you go onto the Navy site on the DWAN you can see the unclass 10 year fleet plan to see what the program is for 2016.

If I could pick anyone ship to jump on for a year, CHA is the best one out there right now hands down.


----------



## CBH99 (24 Oct 2015)

Navy_Pete,

I'm curious as a retired non-Navy type, what makes the CHA "the" ship to jump on right now, as you mentioned?

I ask out of genuine curiosity.

I'm also curious - again, as a non-navy type - what makes one ship preferable to another?  What would make one post-modernized ship more preferable than another?    Is it command staff?  Travel itinerary?  etc etc?

**My apologies if this isn't exactly related to what the OP was going for, no intention to derail the thread at all**


----------



## Navy_Pete (24 Oct 2015)

Bit of background may help explain some of it.  Ships go through a cycle where they go from getting ready for docking > docking > coming out of docking> trials > fully operational (death star mode) > ramping down for docking.

Also caveat that I'm on CHA right now, so a bit biased.

However, right now we're winding down on the trials and about to go operational, with some good trips coming up, without having to be the MHP whipping boy or some other thankless tasks.  Other ships are already ramped up, but joining them now would mean jumping into a fully worked up unit, rather then getting to ramp up with the team.  So the next year will be great in terms of getting to sea, seeing a lot, and actually getting to do everything we train to do.  I feel like I've won the posting lottery.

The actual team is great too; people come into work smiling, departments work well together, command team is great.  Spoke to someone in the summer when we both found out we were heading to the same ship, and his words were 'I'm happy to be in the Navy again'.  Not really sure else to say, but generally a really good vibe on board.

Personally I wake up looking forward to go to work, really like the people I work with, and despite having lots of really long crazy days, some ridiculous arisings, only downside is that my time posted to the ship is limited, so enjoying it while I can.


----------



## UnitZ (3 Mar 2016)

Dustinb1313 said:
			
		

> I am in the navy res and have a chance to sail with the HMCS Charlottetown for a year. Just curious on how much time at sea and when you do go to port how many days do you normally get off. I know it depends on duty watch etc. I am a bosn by the way. Also I don't know if this is aloud to be discussed but anyone know where it's headed. General area? Just trying to decide if I should give up my job to sail for a year.
> Thanks for any info.



Lucky man, wish I could spend a year on a ship like that.


----------



## Arianna (19 Nov 2017)

Dustinb1313 said:
			
		

> I am in the navy res and have a chance to sail with the HMCS Charlottetown for a year. Just curious on how much time at sea and when you do go to port how many days do you normally get off. I know it depends on duty watch etc. I am a bosn by the way. Also I don't know if this is aloud to be discussed but anyone know where it's headed. General area? Just trying to decide if I should give up my job to sail for a year.
> Thanks for any info.



Respected Sir,You Are a Lucky Person, CHA is the best one out there right now hands down


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Nov 2017)

Tell your boss why you are leaving and they might actually hire you back afterwards. Life takes you in directions you did not anticipate and if you are single, now is the time to grab something new and interesting. You have great stories to tell when your older and grayer.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Nov 2017)

Hum! Hum! Pardon me for interrupting ... but anybody noticed this is resurrecting a two year old thread about somebody taking one year off to join CHA. ???


----------



## Sub_Guy (20 Nov 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Hum! Hum! Pardon me for interrupting ... but anybody noticed this is resurrecting a two year old thread about somebody taking one year off to join CHA. ???



Seemed a little suspicious when I saw the post yesterday...

UnitZ, Arianna and the OP are probably spam/bot/KGB 😀 accounts.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Nov 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Hum! Hum! Pardon me for interrupting ... but anybody noticed this is resurrecting a two year old thread about somebody taking one year off to join CHA. ???



Monday morning, posting before coffee, guilty as charged


----------



## Orioner (26 Apr 2019)

Dustinb1313 said:
			
		

> I am in the navy res and have a chance to sail with the HMCS Charlottetown for a year. Just curious on how much time at sea and when you do go to port how many days do you normally get off. I know it depends on duty watch etc. I am a bosn by the way. Also I don't know if this is aloud to be discussed but anyone know where it's headed. General area? Just trying to decide if I should give up my job to sail for a year.
> Thanks for any info.



Lucky man, wish I could spend a year on a ship like that.


----------



## Mike5 (26 Apr 2019)

This thread seems to include a bot -- or person? -- determined to initiate discussion of HMCS Charlottetown ops since 2015.  Maybe the mods could use this as an opportunity to educate the legitimate posters to this site as to the nature / intent of such postings?  Might help reinforce good behaviour.

Cheers,


----------

